

Twitter Suspends Anonymous’ Most Popular Account, @YourAnonNews - kennedysgarage
http://betabeat.com/2012/12/twitter-suspends-anonymous-most-popular-account-youranonnews/

======
cllns
Just a theory, Twitter could support Anonymous and suspended their account
very temporarily to attract more press for the YourAnonNews account.

I don't necessarily I believe that, but it's a possibility.

------
hnriot
I'm glad they are back. We need more people to stand up to religious fanatic
hate groups like the Westboro Baptist morons.

~~~
wyclif
"Hate group under the guise of religion." Fixed that for you. Sorry, but I've
got no patience for religion-bashing on HN.

~~~
dmm
They may be a hate group but they are definitely religious.

Check out the IAmA of a former member:

""" Very little I miss. It was so destructive and took years to undue. I have
talked about the sense of security and belonging I can recall feeling from
time to time when we were having church services on Sunday evenings. Something
about being tucked in that building that's half buried and feeling like we're
the only one's that god loves...it's hard to articulate. """

[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/v99eg/iaman_exmember_o...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/v99eg/iaman_exmember_of_the_westboro_baptist_church/)

------
sharkweek
Seems to be still there for me? -- <https://twitter.com/YourAnonNews>

~~~
kamjam
Read the update at the bottom stating the reason for the account suspension,
and from that i would gather they had the account reinstated.

~~~
michaelbuckbee
There have been more updates (and I can't find the reason) - why were they
suspended?

~~~
kamjam
From TFA, it looks like it was because they published addresses.

[http://nyobetabeat.files.wordpress.com/2012/12/a-fwehncyaa9r...](http://nyobetabeat.files.wordpress.com/2012/12/a-fwehncyaa9rig.png)

I wonder if you will get your account blocked by publishing a Google
Maps/Street View link right outside the person's house instead?

~~~
danielweber
If it lets someone trivially figure out a private person's private
information, yes.

There isn't a completely sharp dividing line between what's acceptable and
what isn't, but that's true of most things in life.

------
iomike
they're back

